# Full Time Perth Traders - Is This For You?



## nielsend (11 October 2007)

Are you a full time trader enjoying the fruits of trading for a living, but missing the social interaction previously gained from working in an active office environment? Then the following may be of interest to you!

My previous employment consisted of managing a small number of personnel and pursuing business contracts in the Oil & Gas industry on an international scale. To put it briefly this incorporated all facets of management and developing a successful business whilst working in an active social office environment. However the endless travel, lengthy periods away and associated fatigue led me to make a decision to change my direction of employment.

I originally joined HomeTrader (previously DayTrader) in early 2005, and embarked on a full time trading career in February this year. To say the least the last nine months have been an interesting ‘roller coaster’ ride; a journey full of opportunity that thankfully has been very fruitful, mainly due to the recent ‘up’ trend in the top ranked ASX companies. The down side is that the ups and downs are experienced individually within the confines on my home office. Current repertoire of trading includes: 
•	CFD Mean Reversion systems (short term) x 2 on the ASX.
•	Trend Long on ASX 300.
•	Combined Discretionary and HomeTrader system on ASX 20 (very successful).
•	Foreign Exchange (10 x Int Cross Rates).
•	Due to start trading Options on the US markets. 
•	Future additions: 
a) Commodities contracts for the US market.
b) CFD sector trading on the ASX.

For some time now I have been thinking about the possibility of setting up an external (commercial) office away from the current home office that is used daily for trading full time. 

Some thoughts on this are:
•	Establish a small dedicated group of full time traders that would be willing to work together in an organised office environment for the purpose of combining current knowledge of various trading opportunities.
•	Hold regular ‘Brain Storming’ meetings on system development / trading opportunities / trading platforms / new market developments, to name a few.
•	Encourage regular ‘Guest Speaking’ of various expert personnel from within the trading / financial industry (as an example financial advisors / brokers).
•	Explore mechanical system development; i.e. Metastock / Amibroker systems.
•	Work in unison on a daily basis on current market trading and provide combined support for all members of the trading team.

Obviously the down side is the additional financial outgoings associated with a commercial lease and overheads. However I believe by joining forces the combined effort would lead to increased financial gain which will in turn far outweigh the extra associated business trading costs. 

Should you be interested in considering the above proposal, then please feel free to contact me on the following email address. If there is an obvious interest from a sufficient number of people then the next step will be to hold an inaugural meeting to take it to the first stage (costing / commitment / qualification etc).

I look forward to your replies and the anticipated support.

Kind Regards
Darren Nielsen

Email: dash1990@bigpond.com

PS: The likely location would be central to Perth, WA.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 October 2007)

*Re: Full Time Perth Traders - Is This For You*

Great idea.

But rents in Perth are pretty bad right now, understandably.

I reckon you'd be better off getting a couple of people to share a house a day or two a week on rotation or something...


----------



## saj247 (1 October 2009)

*Re: Full Time Perth Traders - Is This For You*

Hi Niel  and  Chops,     I am proberly two years too late and unfortunately not a  full time trader. Infact im nothing more than a frustrated wannabe.  However i believe your idea (neil) to be more than warranted, and chops variation, ie, home sharing, a great addition.  I will no doubt achieve little more than my first post from this, but its great to see people thinking outside the square.


----------



## white_goodman (2 October 2009)

*Re: Full Time Perth Traders - Is This For You*



chops_a_must said:


> Great idea.
> 
> But rents in Perth are pretty bad right now, understandably.
> 
> I reckon you'd be better off getting a couple of people to share a house a day or two a week on rotation or something...




rents will be coming down though... Perth rents went down 25% this qtr prime cbd, vacancy which was the lowest in the world is expected to be the highest in the nation within coming years due to the heavy supply pipeline, so the longer you take the better you will be rent wise


----------

